# Stahls’ CAD-COLOR® FoilTEK™ Heat Transfer Material



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Printable metallics with incredible four-way stretch and rebound

Stahls’ added CAD-COLOR® FoilTEK™ to its growing TEK™ series, a new line of printable heat transfer materials. FoilTEK lets decorators achieve head-turning, full-color digital designs with a metallic effect. 

CAD-COLOR FoilTEK colors include metallic gold, silver or white and silver or gold shift. The shift colors actually shift and shimmer depending on the angle from which they're viewed. 

Lightweight, with a soft hand, this new material features an incredible four-way stretch and rebound making it perfect for decorating high-performance sportswear. 

The technology in Stahls’ new CAD-COLOR® FoilTEK™ is the patented STiX2™ adhesive. Short for ‘sticks to anything’, STiX2™ adheres to a wide range of materials at a low temperature range of 250-300 degrees for superior application to heat-sensitive fabrics. 

Stahls’ CAD-COLOR® FoilTEK™ is available by the roll for use with print/cut systems. For more information, visit Printable Heat Transfer Material FoilTEK | Stahlsâ€™.

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected].


----------

